# Tired of missing



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:mg:LEVEL 2 COACH ST. LOUIS MO. AREA CALL MIKE @ 636 -233-1979


----------



## tido (Mar 8, 2009)

How do i go from being rock solid to not being able to hold for the life of me


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

tido said:


> How do i go from being rock solid to not being able to hold for the life of me


lots of things
foot position
hand position
even breathing
any mor questions bout it drop me a pm and ill be glad to help u out


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

easy quit working out.. your probaly loosing muscle memory


----------

